# Sacramento @ San Antonio Game Thread (3/31)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (52-21) @ San Antonio Spurs (49-25)
SBC Center, Wednesday 31, 2004
5:30 pm PT NBATV*


*Probable Starters*











































































Kings 108-104 Spurs


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I got a good feeling about this game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I can only pray, huge game for the Kings, this whole Texas triangle, if they can go 3-0 theyd be in GREAT shape...


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Its always weird seeing Turkoglu as the 2-guard in the starting lineup. The man's 6 foot 10 and is a shooting guard! wtf?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

well just like mcgrady...he's exceptional. i wonder how christie will fare against him though.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Kings facing a Texas-sized task


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 92 - 96 Spurs

Bibby: 21 pts, 8 dimes
Webber: 18 pts, 9 Reb
Peja: 19 pts


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This will be the second time the Kings have gone through the Texas triangle... What a bunch of bull****... The Lakers havent even gone through it once...


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> The Lakers havent even gone through it once...


No they have not, but they have gone to Texas and beat the Spurs and Mavs on back to back nights.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Things looking good early on D, Bibby waking up on D with some great steals, i like what im seeing early.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Things looking good early on D, Bibby waking up on D with some great steals, i like what im seeing early.


And then the D sucks again


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bowen with 14 in the first HALF! Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 42
Spurs 54

Peja: 10 pts, 3 Reb
Bibby: 10 pts, 5 Reb
Christie: 10 pts


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

With 3 minutes left in the 4th quarter the Spurs are shooting 66%.. ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDING ME?????
The Kings D is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

woah woah waoh, let me get this straight, Horry comes down off a missed shot, grabs Songaila puts him in a headlock, Songaila pushes him off and Songaila gets the foul and a T? What the ****?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

hey guys, i wont say the results, but how do the people at www.kingstalk.com know the results already? is it a tape delay on NBAtv?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 89
Spurs 107

Peja: 19 pts
Christie: 17 pts

I don't even know what to say


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

disregard my earlier post, i was keeping track through espn gametrack, i guess thats on delay.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Defensive intensity is how the Spurs win games, especially at home. The Kings play really soft defense in the paint (except Tony and Darius). Ginobili had a layup exhibition today, he's a very good slasher but that was embarrasing for your team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> This will be the second time the Kings have gone through the Texas triangle... What a bunch of bull****... The Lakers havent even gone through it once...


Only 3 other teams have gone through it this year, and the Kings have had to do it twice!!! Hopefully they can go 2-1 on the trip :yes:


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I didn't watch the game but, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow... its looking likely that no team will hang a Pacific Divison banner this year.

Hopefully the Kings can turn it around for the playoffs, it should be boring if the Lakers dominate.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> hey guys, i wont say the results, but how do the people at www.kingstalk.com know the results already? is it a tape delay on NBAtv?


the nba.com wasn't working either.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Wow... its looking likely that no team will hang a Pacific Divison banner this year.
> 
> Hopefully the Kings can turn it around for the playoffs, it should be boring if the Lakers dominate.


Yea I hope they turn it around for the playoffs because if they don't the coach might get fired. (he has no clue what he's doing :upset: )


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> the nba.com wasn't working either.


Next time go to CNNSI.com.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rocky start to Texas trip: The Kings don't know what to do with hot-shooting Manu Ginobili and what to do without the injured Brad Miller 

Mark Kreidler: The going is getting tough, and gets worse 

Audio- Rick Adelman: "We played hard ..." (0:13)


----------

